# Rasenrennen/ Wiesenslalom Olpe 24.10.2010



## tatio (26. August 2010)

Vorankündigung für das erste Olper Rasenrennen mit Liftbetrieb.


www.froerider.de


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2010)

tatio schrieb:


> Vorankündigung für das erste Olper Rasenrennen mit Liftbetrieb.
> 
> 
> http://froerider.bplaced.de/site/ind...atid=2:termine





was soll der mist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2010)

http://froerider.bplaced.de/site/in...rticle&id=5:2410-wiesenslalom&catid=2:termine


----------



## tatio (27. August 2010)

Jetzt mit eigenem Thread.
Anmeldung ab ca. mitte September möglich.
Keep watching.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480529


----------



## fastmike (27. August 2010)

hey hört sich gut an bunzel,habt ihr bilder vom letzten mal?
und wieso MIST?so kleine lokale veranstaltungen müsste es viel öfter geben!


----------



## tatio (27. August 2010)

Mist bezieht sich hoffentlich auf den link der nicht funktioniert hat.
Wegen Bilder musste mal den Bunzel direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2010)

das mist bezog sich auf den link, jetzt geht er ja


----------



## tatio (7. September 2010)

News:

http://www.suedwestfalen-nachrichte...nnerhalb-des-tv-olpe-gegruendet-20100907.html


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. September 2010)

Ich hab Interesse an dem Rennen teilzunehmen und suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mangels eigenem Auto. Gibts hier im Frankfurter Großraum noch andere Gleichgesinnte?
Man könnte ja auch gemeinsam ohne Auto hin, per Bahn. Ist mir eigentlich wurscht wie, Hauptsache in Gesellschaft


----------



## tatio (8. September 2010)

Die Anmeldung zum Rennen ist absofort online möglich unter

http://froerider.bplaced.de/site/index.php?option=com_jforms&view=form&id=1&Itemid=15 

Presse und Werbung laufen an


http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/news...5/die-8222froerider8220-stellen-sich-vor.html


----------



## Wipp (8. September 2010)

tatio schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung zum Rennen ist absofort online möglich unter
> 
> http://froerider.bplaced.de/site/index.php?option=com_jforms&view=form&id=1&Itemid=15



das modul ist abgeschmiert, wir müssen da noch mal ran
AB DEM 15.9. GEHT DAS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (15. September 2010)

Anmeldung ist Online

Samstag ab 12 freies Training
Startgebühr 10 für einen guten Zweck
Für die Sieger gibt es feine Sachpreise der Sponsoren


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2010)

also eine "neue Form von Jugendkultur" nennt man das nun jetzt im Sauerland...

wirklich neu wäre es wenn man das mit Elektrobikes bestreiten würde - der Lift ist gleich an Board


----------



## tatio (15. September 2010)

einer neuen Form von Jugendkultur.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Du darfst aber trotzdem mitfahren und in der Analphabetengruppe starten.


----------



## andy1 (16. September 2010)

aha, du hast den Schreibfehler gefunden - dankschön - hätte ja trotzdem irgendwie gepasst 
und nicht ärgern - locker bleiben 

Ohne die "Jugendkultur" madig machen zu wollen - es sollte mal wieder mehr CC-Rennen geben da im Sauerland.

nee, mitfahren muss ich bei dem Wiesenrennen nicht - maximal mal anschauen


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. September 2010)

Wieder? Bin froh, dass es so auch mal was anderes gibt als CCRs und Marathons und klassische DHs.
Und ja, für ältere Herrschaften die noch Zeitung lesen  sind wir wohl tatsächlich noch immer etwas "neues". Dauert hier halt immer etwas bis es ankommt.


----------



## tatio (17. September 2010)

Jo das Sauerland ist nicht unbedingt der Motor der Inovation in der Jugendkultur. Aber das erspart uns auch ne Menge Unfug hier. Aber das was wir hier machen ist halt irgenwie auch ne Form von Streetwork. Nur wer den Arsch hoch bekommt kann was ändern. Immer dran denken , es ist euer Sport und er lebt von euch.
In dem Sinne, gucken ist auch gut, wir brauchen nicht nur Starter wir brauchen auch Publikum. Also bringt alle mit die Ihr kennt damit es eine gute Kulisse mit prima Stimmung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tatio (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Strecke nimmt Gestalt an , es verspricht ein spannender Renntag zu werden.


----------

